# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Face Depixelizer, Denis Malimonov, Russia

## Airicist

Author - Denis Malimonov

"This AI turns pixelated faces into real portraits, but not without hiccups"

by Dunja Djudjic
June 22, 2020

----------

